# table of contents--help!



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I prefer to display the table of contents alphabetized by author. What is driving me a little nuts is that sometimes Amazon alphabetizes using an author's first name, and other times (most times) using the surname. For instance....some books by Fern Michaels appear with the 'F's for Fern, and the rest of her titles appear with the 'M's for Michaels. This is the case with 3-4 authors whose books I've purchased and it means that books which are part of a series are listed partly on one page of the contents list and partly on a completely different page. Ack! Is there any way I can correct this? I am sort of technologically challenged so please give me dumbed down nongeek instructions if at all possible. Thanks!  

Wisteria Clematis


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I would like to figure this out also. I automatically look for a book by the author's last name.
Lisa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a graphic interface for mobi2mobi, but I've been told it is not much easier to use.  I haven't tried mobi2mobi yet but plan to so I can fine tune the sorting of the books I have (for series, for example).

Betsy


----------

